# Um ... where'd my post go?



## Bamboo (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm new here, but I posted earlier this a.m. Received a welcome response from Corteo ... now my post is gone.

I also posted in General Forum. Sorry if I'm not familiar w/things here. If something gets moved or deleted, don't you send a message or something ... or am I just not seeing what's probably right here in front of me??

??? Thanks


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

If you posted duplicate threads, one may have been deleted as typically the mods try to keep things consolidated. That way we don't have the same topic being discussed on several boards AND all the information is in once place, which makes things easier for everyone.

Your thread from the General Forum still appears to be in place, though.


----------



## Bamboo (Feb 19, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> If you posted duplicate threads, one may have been deleted as typically the mods try to keep things consolidated. That way we don't have the same topic being discussed on several boards AND all the information is in once place, which makes things easier for everyone.
> 
> Your thread from the General Forum still appears to be in place, though.



Okey-doke ... thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Duplicate threads are deleted without notice as are offensive threads/posts. Withe the massive number of posts we have on this board you generally ONLY get a notice if we're warning you about something or you get banned.


----------

